# Necron anti-Ork tactics



## amrogers3 (Sep 20, 2010)

I am a new Necron player facing Orks this weekend. Never played against Orks. Any suggestions on what to include in my armylist? Since their BS is generally bad and they want to get into CC, I was thinking of going mechanized.

Couple Monoliths which is 14 all around and will suck them in if they get close to the portal. It would also be good for anti horde with the pie plate weapon and two sets of Gauss flayers.

Maybe a Ghost Ark to respawn Warriors and a couple Night Scythes to capture objectives.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SuperSquid (Feb 5, 2011)

instead of monolith, run annhilation barges with lots of tesla, immortals with tesla and wraiths. You could also run a squad of deathmarks to snipe his boss and/or character units. these choices are what i have had the best luck with.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Night scythes and Monoliths sound good, but if they're running Lootas Scythes aren't the best. BS2 means they don't care about Snap Shooting. Tesla Immortals are great if charged whereas something like a CCB will keep your lord fighting.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Two things that are *great* against Orks:

- Tomb Blades. Take Particle Beamers, with a squad of 5. Enjoy. That's 5 S6 Ap5 small blast templates per round of shooting. Bye bye Orks.

- Orikan the Diviner + C'tan with Writhing Worldscape. Entire board is Dangerous Terrain turn 1, and all difficult terrain is dangerous for as long as the C'tan lives. If the Ork hordes move, you will kill one in every 6. Say they have 90 boys; you just killed 15 of the things without even doing anything. And a sixth of their vehicles just got Immobilised. 

Plenty of Tesla otherwise is great too.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Or generally a c'tan with GoD and charge him into boyz, because then he can't be wounded by them and he can regain wounds. Also if there are nobz, think about taking a Doomsday Ark so u can ID them and stop FnP (if there is a pain boy), a doom scythe would be good too.

Also if you are taking lychguard w/scythes then get Zandrekh if you can, then you can give stuff night Fighting first turn, and the when the lychguard are about to charge give them furious charge (and once again you are ID the nobz), and also you can take FC away from any Orks that get too close.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Trayzyn the Infinite on a Command Barge with underslung Tesla Cannon is a great way to clear out hoards. Mind Schackle Scarabs, the emphatic oblitorater and d6 Hammer of wrath attacks will severly reduce if not outright destroy a hoard of Boys. and thanks to by a AV rear 11 Chariot and having a 2+ save on it theres little they can do to stop him.

Also Necron Lords with Guanlets of Fire and Harbingers of Despair mixed between large squads of warriors will also do the trick. Wargear aside tho its best to just stay away from the hoards of boys where possible and just hit them fr3om a distance.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Focus on the shooting aspects of your army. While some of the close combat shenanigans can pay off they will give you a much smaller army because they are point heavy. Lots of Tesla is good, especially if you plan to let yourself be charged. But remember that the Immortals Gauss Blaster will cut through nearly all Ork armor. This is especially true if they are playing true horde style. Gauss also eats all their vehicles real quick. At any rate, get as many pie plates as you can. You can even give the Triarch Stalker the Particle Shredder, which as long as it hits, anything else shooting the survivors is twin-linked. And don't forget Doomsday Arks, their long range is a boon to the army.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

That Triarch Stalker Large Blast is nasty, especially if it hits more than one unit or the next thing firing is the Doomsday Cannon. I've seen Horde armies fall before the Necrons like they were nothing more than flies. As others have said, the vehicles will be your strength as well as Tesla. I've fought enough Necrons with my DE or seen them in battle to know they can handle almost any challenge.


----------

